# First try at bacon.



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 24, 2019)

So I’ve been seeing all the posts for bacon and decided to give it a try. Not shooting for the moon on this one but want to make sure I’m on the right track. I have this cut , is it even the right cut? Then I’m planning on putting  it in a brine for 8 days or so if I read correct. Then it goes on the smoker at 100* for 12 hours. Then slice it thin and make some bacon on the stove. Is that the right track? I’ve read about pops cure but I don’t have any of the pink cure salt? Is there a more basic cure or brine I could use? And is the 100* accurate for the temp? Or any other pointers. I’ve seen a lot of how to threads but they are pretty in depth I’m just looking for an easy first time route.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

You bought the right cut for bacon....but, FYI, you can make bacon out of pork butt too. Pioneer bacon, of what some call buckboard bacon.

You definitely need cure #1....
You can use morton's tenderquick if you can source that locally.

I would not recommend attempting making bacon without cure for your first time. Though it CAN be done, it is not recommended because of the risks involved...you have to know what you are doing. Those commercial operations that do make it without cure, have instruments where they can monitor moisture levels and salt concentrations to know they have a good product.

And definitely not cold smoked uncured bacon...you would need to hot smoke it to ensure it climbs out of the danger zone within 4 hours.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

Also, those operations that make bacon without cure#1 do not brine cure the bacon, they use a dry cure in order to pull moisture out of the meat for better preservation.....I would not do it using a brine cure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes as said above do not attempt to cold smoke a pork belly without cure #1 or Tenderquick.
Cure #1 is available on the internet, and is very inexpensive.
https://www.sausagemaker.com/insta-cure-no-1-1lb-p/11-1012.htm
Also most of us use this calculator to get the right amount of salt, sugar, & cure.
You will need a gram scale to do this.
http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
Good luck!!
Al


----------

